# ERIK PETERSON (of Mischief Brew), GARNET HEARTS, STATION, TRASHKANISTAN @The Sidebar in Baltimore



## bryanpaul (Jun 24, 2011)

JULY 9​
ERIK PETERSON: Singer/Guitarist of MISCHIEF BREW doing a solo set!​http://www.mischiefbrew.com/​https://www.facebook.com/mischiefbrew​-----​THE GARNET HEARTS: Traditional Rockabilly from Baltimore​https://www.facebook.com/thegarnethearts​-----​STATION: Heavy Baltimore Punk Rock ​https://www.facebook.com/stationbaltimore​-----​TRASHKANISTAN: Baltimore Poppunk ​https://www.facebook.com/pages/Trashkanistan/130259877027408?sk=wall&filter=1​-----​Doors @ 9pm​www.sidebartavern.com ​


----------



## Jive (Jul 7, 2011)

There.


----------

